# Абай Емши



## vet1001 (11 Ноя 2006)

Кто-нибудь лечился у Абая Емши? Какие результаты? Интересно знать Ваше мнение. Услуга стоит приличных денег.


----------



## Анатолий (16 Дек 2006)

И мне интересно, что за доктор и чем занимается.


----------



## Admin (16 Дек 2006)

Вот что нашел:


> Лечение заболеваний центральной и периферической нервной системы и позвоночника (такие как остеохондроз, грыжи межпозвонковых дисков, сколиоз), помогают преодолеть последствия родовой травмы, ДЦП, успешно справляются с депрессиями, неврозами и другими расстройствами нервной системы, а также с алкогольной и игровой зависимостью.



И несколько отзывов о клинике:


> Дата:  	27.09.2006
> Имя: 	antiEmshi
> Екатерине из СПб от 22.09.2006
> Если в хирургическом отделении не отрезали гангренозную ногу,просто сам не пожелал отнестись серьезно к лечению и выздороветь.
> ...



Взято с сайта spinet.ru

Есть ли другие мнения?


----------



## Ell (16 Дек 2006)

Абай Емши-казах, целитель России. Нетрадиционная медицина, широкий спектр заболеваний, вплоть до алкогольной зависимости. Система Айкуне - гимнастика (аналогично цигуну), восточная медицина и философия. Я бы так сказала - излечи себя сам. А по сути чем-то даже йогу напоминает. Но, если начать заниматься, то года 3, пожалуй, надо будет заниматься.

Я думаю, никто никого не дурит. Просто человек либо принимает это и меняет себя изнутри, либо верит только в традиционную медицину. В восточной философии много того, что европейцу никогда не понять)


----------



## Анатолий (16 Дек 2006)

Спасибо за информацию будем знать.


----------



## Ell (3 Мар 2007)

Информация.
Вошла сегодня в эту клинику.
Не знаю что и как.
Но вышла сразу.
Даже не захотела уточнять, чем могут помочь.

Исключительно моё впечатление от первого шага.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Мар 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> В восточной философии много того, что европейцу никогда не понять)



))))))))))))))))).
Очень спорный тезис. Ни разу не видел индуса или китайца с двумя головами. У всех одна, как и у европейца или негра, не важно...
Характеризуя восточные методики оздоровления, хочу применить общий термин, оздоровление ценой в жизнь....


----------



## Ell (5 Мар 2007)

*Игорь*, соглашусь с Вами, пожалуй  

Что касается методики Абая Емши...тут, наверное, нужно забыть обо всём, что знал и учил, отключить голову и начать постигать мир и себя заново  

но индусы, китайцы и тд этим с детства занимаются, а европейцы пробуют, когда приспичет, значит результата может и не быть...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Мар 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> но индусы, китайцы и тд этим с детства занимаются



Угу... и также мрут как европейцы, даже раньше)))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ))))))))))))))))).
> Характеризуя восточные методики оздоровления, хочу применить общий термин, оздоровление ценой в жизнь....



Не понял плохо Вы отозвались или нет.

Просто там существует два уровня медицины.
Обычный *европейский*, ничем не отличается, где-то лучше, где-то хуже. Пришедший к ним из Европы и ставший понятным вместе с обучением фундамнтальным наукам.

И *традиционный оздоравливающий*, направленный на стимуляцию собственных защитных сил организма. Тот который существовал до прихода европейского. В основном с эмперическим подбором методик.
То же существовало и у нас. Травница позапрошлого века в России, ничем не отличалась от травника в Китае.

Только приход медицины как науки, позволил показать низкую эффективность многих народных методик, и заменить то, что мало помогало, и применить то, что помогало быстрее. Принимать ли Аспирин или настой ивовой коры, не стоит перед человеком если он ставит себе задачу бысто и эффективно сбить температуру. Что все и стали делать. Ну кроме тех кому нельзя Аспирин и по другим убеждениям.
Но основа та же - Салицилаты. 

Те народные методики, которые доказали свою эффективность. Существуют и сейчас. Наличие эффективности обусловленно тем, что всё что происходит в окружающем мире, происходит по определённой схеме в основе которой лежат единые процессы, объясняемые законами фундаментальных наук. И в основе многих народных методик лежат именно эти законы, только не искусственно созданные, а подобранные  путём наблюдения за эффектом проводимой методики.
Приложили тепло и полегчало, теперь мы знаем почему, но знаем и когда нельзя. Да и тепло создали такое, что не снаружи надо подавать и кожу прижигать, а через УВЧ и Ультразвук.

В Европе раньше пришла наука, вот и убрала Всё лишнее, может даже и многовато убрала за счёт инквизиции.
В Азии и сейчас не каждый к доктору может попасть, вот и процветают традиционные методики. Только преимущество Азии в том, что всё лучшее из их народных методик, получивших научное объяснение, применяются как часть обычной медицины. У нас эти науки в 90-е годы выделили в отдельное направление-традиционную медицину.
В этом году принято новое положение о лицензировании, где это понятие иключено, а остались просто методы лечения, как в Европе.

Дайте время и тоже будет в Азии. И как перестали бояться идти к земскому врачу в позапрошлом веке (почитайте Булгакова "Записки молодого врача"), так и в Азии на смену целителям придут врачи.
Да и сейчас китайские врачи традиционной медицины _(у них она ещё осталась и даже система подготовки отдельная т.к не хватает нормальных врачей. Но и диплом у них другой, и объявление о том, что он врач традицонной медицины висит на стене крупными буквами_), если дело серьёзное: "вызываем вертолёт и в клинику"-это ответ китайского врача традиционной медицины на вопрос о том, что Вы делаете если инфаркт. А если нет вертолёта, конечно будет лечить своими методами, и добиваться того же, но иголками и травами. Эффективно ли? Да но хуже, чем в Европе.

А вот простимулировать организм, воздествовать на психо-эмоциональную сферу, затавить изменить отношение к себе-лучше могут традиционные методики. Они для этого и предназначались.
Ну не могли они сделать операцию и бысто решить проблему боли за счет устранения причины боли, вот и придумали методы повышения болевого порога.

Беда в другом. Как оценить эффективность методики. Процентов 15-20, даст эффект плацебо, ещё 20-30% даст временной фактор (любая болезнь рано или поздно во что-то превращается), ещё % 10 даст сама методика, ну если она уж не совсем губительная.
Вот Вам 60% эффективность любого метода. Только поверьте с такой эффективностью выжит врач коммерческий может только в большом городе, за счёт рекламы и повышения % плацебо. Или там где нет никакой медицины и эта эфективность хороша.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Мар 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В Европе раньше пришла наука, вот и убрала Всё лишнее, может даже и многовато убрала за счёт инквизиции.



Ну, положем слухи о деструктивных влияниях инквизиции, мягко говоря, слегка преувеличены. Факты "насильственного спасения заблудших душ", конечно, присутствовали и влияние на медицину оказывалось, но вот вопрос, радикально ли было это влияние? Я не помню ни одного случая суда над анатомами, хотя в те времена изучать труп  было противозаконно.

А по поводу восточной "мудрости" мое мнение нейтрально, пока это касается внешней стороны процесса, или не носит явно деструктивное влияние на организм.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> А по поводу восточной "мудрости" мое мнение нейтрально, пока это касается внешней стороны процесса, или не носит явно деструктивное влияние на организм.



А по поводу, бабушки травницы, откуда-нибудь из Хмельницкой области, что думаетё?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Мар 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А по поводу, бабушки травницы, откуда-нибудь из Хмельницкой области, что думаетё?




Под понятием "травница" очень многое может прятаться. 
Поясню подробнее, фитотерапия предусматривает введение алкалоидов в организм с целью компенсации патологического процесса. С этой позиции фитотерапия  аналогична лечению обычными препаратами, но есть один плюс, менее токсична.

Если же бабушка из Хмельницкой области не только травками лечит, а ещё и магией занимается то в таком случае надо честно говорить о банальном шаманизме, оккультизме и колдовстве.


----------



## Ell (7 Мар 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Если же бабушка из Хмельницкой области не только травками лечит, а ещё и магией занимается то в таком случае надо честно говорить о банальном шаманизме, оккультизме и колдовстве.



Что тоже может помочь. Всё зависит от самого человека. Во что верит, то и сработает


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Если же бабушка из Хмельницкой области не только травками лечит, а ещё и магией занимается то в таком случае надо честно говорить о банальном шаманизме, оккультизме и колдовстве.




А если отнестись к этому как к форме психотерапии.
Или возьмите молитву, чем не рациональная психотерапия.
Если метод не вредит и помогает, то он имеет место быть!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Мар 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А если отнестись к этому как к форме психотерапии.
> Или возьмите молитву, чем не рациональная психотерапия.
> Если метод не вредит и помогает, то он имеет место быть!



Снова возникает вопрос цены такого лечения. Не стоимости, а цены...
Если человека этот вопрос не смущает то он вправе сам решать, чем лечиться травами, фарм. препаратами или колдовством...

Я не сомневаюсь в реальной эффективности колдовства. Эффект реален и я несколько раз в своей жизни сталкивался с такого рода "терапией".
Вопрос в том, что за этим следует. Как писал Достоевский - на этой земле все начинается, но ничего не заканчивается.


----------



## Ell (7 Мар 2007)

Я с *Игорем* согласна.
Каждый шаг в нашей жизни имеет и последствия, и "отдачу".
Мой собственный опыт лишь подтверждает это.
Но! Главное - вовремя понять, принять и измениться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Снова возникает вопрос цены такого лечения. Не стоимости, а цены...
> Если человека этот вопрос не смущает то он вправе сам решать, чем лечиться травами, фарм. препаратами или колдовством...
> 
> Я не сомневаюсь в реальной эффективности колдовства. Эффект реален и я несколько раз в своей жизни сталкивался с такого рода "терапией".
> Вопрос в том, что за этим следует. Как писал Достоевский - на этой земле все начинается, но ничего не заканчивается.



Вот на счет стоимости и цены, я с вами двумя руками.

Только я реалист, я о прайс листе. А Вы, как я понял, о душе и морали. Хотя мораль со стороны пациента, здесь не уместна-есть боль.
А вот мораль со стороны лекаря тут важна. Но как пришить антимораль к китайскому лекарю, если он всю жизнь живет этим и только это умеет и для этого готовился.
А вот, как быть с теми кто вдруг стал "потомственным целителем".


----------



## Ell (7 Мар 2007)

А это исключительно вопросы этики и морали.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2007)

И человеческой боли. И мы врачи не всегда помогаем, но обмана меньше.


----------



## Ell (7 Мар 2007)

Милый *Доктор*....
Да Вам ли не знать специфику?....
Пациент хочет-обманется, захочет-сам обманет...
И вам, врачам, честным и искренним, ну сколько-то % всё равно не верят и хаят!
Вопрос *этики и морали*. 
По любому. С обеих сторон (врач-пациент либо кто-то -пациент)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Мар 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А Вы, как я понял, о душе и морали. Хотя мораль со стороны пациента, здесь не уместна-есть боль.



Мораль очень "скользкая" штука. Но я говорил не о морали и не о правах человека. 
Я говорил о том, что однозначно носит запрет у достаточно большой группы людей. И если человек относит себя к этой группе не номинально, а по сути своего мировоззрения и существования то для него применение колдовства недопустимо даже в самом крайнем
случае. Лучше быть одноруким или одноногим, но жить чем быть мертвым с целыми руками и ногами. Именно применительно к этим людям я говорил, что для них цена такого "лечения" колоссально велика.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Мар 2007)

А как Вы думаете? Когда люди, пусть нехорошие, создавали «колдовство», они думали о том, что это именно – «КОЛДОВСТВО» и кто-то другой будет думать, что это плохо.
Ради чего они его создавали, неужели ради того, чтобы ущемить какую-то часть людей верящих в другое.

Неужели колдуны ВУДУ, неосознанно формируя свое психотерапевтическое воздействие, думали о том, что наносят вред кому-то. Они просто нашли то, что хоть как-то помогало их соплеменникам.
Проблема в том, что пытаются решить все проблемы этим методам, и тогда когда он не показан.

Ко мне приходили «истинно верующие», и просили лечить опухоль желудка, только не иголки, не таблетки и не операция, т.к. болезнь это «божье наказание».
Проблема в отношении к действию, а не в действии.
Действие не имеет окраски, до тех пор, пока мы не оцениваем его. Проблема в отношении к действии и в оценке действия, а значит в нас самих.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Мар 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А как Вы думаете? Когда люди, пусть нехорошие, создавали «колдовство», они думали о том, что это именно – «КОЛДОВСТВО» и кто-то другой будет думать, что это плохо.
> Ради чего они его создавали, неужели ради того, чтобы ущемить какую-то часть людей верящих в другое.



Да нет конечно. Ничего они ущемлять не хотели. Все банально просто. Цель была найти контакт и систему подчинения себе духов. Заставить определенными заклинаниями духов служить своим интересам. Так формируется самый примитивный шаманизм. Шаман, произносит магическую формулу, после которой, дух ОБЯЗАН ему подчинится и выполнить волю шамана.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неужели колдуны ВУДУ, неосознанно формируя свое психотерапевтическое воздействие, думали о том, что наносят вред кому-то. Они просто нашли то, что хоть как-то помогало их соплеменникам..



вопрос КАК именно помогала. В этом и вся суть вопроса. Вы рассматриваете колдовство как систему сродни гипнозу или другому способу психовоздействия на человека личностью ШАМАНА. А если НЕ ТОЛЬКО личность шамана воздействует?





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Проблема в том, что пытаются решить все проблемы этим методам, и тогда когда он не показан..



Показания, а точнее противопоказания кроются в природе этого процесса... Если природа потустороння, то это крайне опасная игрушка.




Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ко мне приходили «истинно верующие», и просили лечить опухоль желудка, только не иголки, не таблетки и не операция, т.к. болезнь это «божье наказание»..



Понятие "истинно верующие" мне не известно. Могу только констатировать факт касательно моей конфессии. В современном мире оккультизма и язычества оставаться православным означает, кроме всего прочего, блюсти трезвость ума. Если у меня рак то это не потому что меня Бог наказал, а потому что я возле Чернобыля живу. А Божья милость это исцелить меня, послав мне хорошего врача или совершив чудо. Первое никак не хуже второго. Врач это скальпель в руке Божьей.
А тот пример, что вы привели, по поводу "истинно верующих" то это пример греха гордыни и искушения Бога.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Проблема в отношении к действию, а не в действии.
> Действие не имеет окраски, до тех пор, пока мы не оцениваем его. Проблема в отношении к действии и в оценке действия, а значит в нас самих.



Крайне ошибочная трактовка. Смею заметить что став на эту позицию человечество должно отказаться от моральных принципов вообще.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2007)

> Показания, а точнее противопоказания кроются в природе этого процесса... Если природа потустороння, то это крайне опасная игрушка.



А кто определяет, что потустороннее, что нет?
Мы сейчас говорим не о ВЕРЕ, в чистом виде, а о вере в эффективность лечения. И если звуки камления шамана, снимают психоэмоциональное напряжение у пациента, так уж ли врачу надо вмешиваться в процесс. При условии уверенности врача в психоэмоциональной причине проблемы или при невозможности оказать более эффективного лечения. Вмешиваться надо тогда, когда нет уверенности в первопричине и эффективности, а тем более есть уверенность во вреде.
Только как увериться в уверенности (повторюсь не в ВЕРЕ).

В голове есть чья-то мысль: "Не заговаривай с незнакомым человеком о ВЕРЕ, ты можешь обидеть его"
Повторюсь здесь мы не о ВЕРЕ.


----------



## Ушаков Андрей Николаевич (12 Мар 2007)

Ремарка по поводу восточных народов. 
Действительно, существует отличие в способе и характере мышления. По результатам исследований психофизиологов европейские дети (даже живущие на востоке) после 9 лет меняют способ мышления с "детского" правополушарного или ассоциативно-образного на левополушарный или аналитический. В то время как дети восточных народов (в том числе и ненцы и японцы и др) так и продолжают максимально использовать правополушарное мышление. 

Именно в этом заключается психофизиологическое отличие восточной и европейской цивилизации. Но это совершенно не значит, что думающий человек не может пользоваться различными типами восприятия. Все тренируемо. 

Ремарка по поводу определения традиционная и нетрадиционная медицина.До 17 века включительно во всех европейских учебных заведениях по подготовке врачей было обязательным изучение "Канона медицины" арабского врача Ибн Сины. Лишь в середине 17 века началось развитие т.н. современной медицины. Поэтому, следует современную медицину называть нетрадиционной, т.к. ей всего около 300 лет.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Мар 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А кто определяет, что потустороннее, что нет?
> Мы сейчас говорим не о ВЕРЕ, в чистом виде, а о вере в эффективность лечения. И если звуки камления шамана, снимают психоэмоциональное напряжение у пациента, так уж ли врачу надо вмешиваться в процесс. При условии уверенности врача в психоэмоциональной причине проблемы или при невозможности оказать более эффективного лечения. Вмешиваться надо тогда, когда нет уверенности в первопричине и эффективности, а тем более есть уверенность во вреде.
> Только как увериться в уверенности (повторюсь не в ВЕРЕ).
> 
> ...



Мы говорим не о вере это точно)))).
Мы говорим о реальном метафизическом феномене (если так вам удобней воспринимать , хотя мне ближе называть вещи своими именами).
Так вот, камланием шамана можно воспринять как психологическое воздействие на человека это да,  но микроб (бета гемолитический стрептококк, если говорить конкретно) тварь безмозглая и неразумная. Его камланием не проймёшь...
Сжигание рожи (сетчатого лимфангоита по МКБ) психологическим феноменом крайне условно можно объяснять...

Добавлено через 12 минут 


Ушаков Андрей Николаевич написал(а):


> Ремарка по поводу определения традиционная и нетрадиционная медицина.До 17 века включительно во всех европейских учебных заведениях по подготовке врачей было обязательным изучение "Канона медицины" арабского врача Ибн Сины. Лишь в середине 17 века началось развитие т.н. современной медицины. Поэтому, следует современную медицину называть нетрадиционной, т.к. ей всего около 300 лет.



Современность медицины определяется не возрастом той или Инной технологии производства лекарств или метода лечения. Она определяется ДОКАЗАННОСТЬЮ эффективности этих методик. Например, вправление вывиха плеча проводилось со времен Гипократа, неужели вы будете оспаривать, что травматология это традиционная медицина?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2007)

> Мы говорим не о вере это точно)))).
> Мы говорим о реальном метафизическом феномене (если так вам удобней воспринимать , хотя мне ближе называть вещи своими именами).
> Так вот, камланием шамана можно воспринять как психологическое воздействие на человека это да,  но микроб (бета гемолитический стрептококк, если говорить конкретно) тварь безмозглая и неразумная. Его камланием не проймёшь...
> Сжигание рожи (сетчатого лимфангоита по МКБ) психологическим феноменом крайне условно можно объяснять...



Доктор!  Я ведь тоже врач. Применять такие методики если и возможно, то только как грубую психотерапию при соответствующих проблемах.
Иногда это просто и эффективно, а иногда единственный выход, но только при соотвествующей патологии. И все чудеса оттуда же-попадание в проблему, а не чудесное преодоление проблемы.



> Современность медицины определяется не возрастом той или Инной технологии производства лекарств или метода лечения. Она определяется ДОКАЗАННОСТЬЮ эффективности этих методик. Например, вправление вывиха плеча проводилось со времен Гипократа, неужели вы будете оспаривать, что травматология это традиционная медицина


Ещё совсем недавно, в 90-х годах, иголки, фитотерапию, гирудотерапию, апитерапию, мануальную терапию относили к нетрадиционной терапии, потом к традиционой, а теперь и это убрали из приказа по лицензировании. Ну и хорошо. Убрали лишнюю лазейку.
Теперь общепринятым является понимать под традиционной медициной те методики, которые пришли из народной медицины, но получили научное объяснение своего воздействия и имеющие доказанную эффективность.
Осталась ещё просто народная медицина, этото, что лечит (или возможно лечит), но не имеет научного подтверждения.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Мар 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Применять такие методики если и возможно, то только как грубую психотерапию при соответствующих проблемах.



Все же вы склонны считать это процесс (сжигание рожи) психотерапией?

Добавлено через 27 минут 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Теперь общепринятым является понимать под традиционной медициной те методики, которые пришли из народной медицины, но получили научное объяснение своего воздействия и имеющие доказанную эффективность.
> Осталась ещё просто народная медицина, этото, что лечит (или возможно лечит), но не имеет научного подтверждения.




Согласен. Именно доказанная эффективность и есть критерий по которому любая методика получает "прописку" в традиционной медицине а не возраст её возникновения. Кстати все хотел у вас спросить, вы встречали публикации по доказанности эффективности гомотоксикологии? Если у вас есть ссылка, или другая инфа, я буду очень благодарен....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2007)

Вы уже спрашивали. Засунул куда-то вот эту книгу:

http://www.arnebia.ru/issue/bookmake/books/index_19.htm

Там есть по отдельным препаратам. Но про наши - ничего.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Мар 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы уже спрашивали. Засунул куда-то вот эту книгу:
> 
> http://www.arnebia.ru/issue/bookmake/books/index_19.htm
> 
> Там есть по отдельным препаратам. Но про наши - ничего.



Вот в том то и дело что ничего...
Возникает второй вопрос, почему производитель тратит значительные суммы на конференции, тренинги, "стимулирование" врачей, заказные статьи и при этом не удосуживается провести относительно недорогое исследование, доказывающее эффективность этих "препаратов" согласно стандартам доказательной медицины? Ведь очевидно, что имея такие исследования споры по типу, работает или не работает препарат отпали бы сами собой...
Какой вывод напрашивается с такой странной ситуации?


----------



## сулико (24 Мар 2007)

Я проходила уже два раза лечение по методу Абая Емши. Результат - колосальный! У меня две грыжи, после лечения одна уменьшилась (была 9 мм , стала 6 мм). положительная динамика на МРТ снимках. Самочувсвие улучшилось , осанка изменилась, про боли забыла совсем. Главное не забрасывать гимнастику и постоянно заниматься собой! Тогда результат будет и очень положительный ! Всем рекомендую.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2007)

Уменьшение грыж - естественный процесс, происходящий со всеми грыжами, вопрос во времени, уходящем на это и в % улучшения от общего количества пациентов,  и в стоимости метода и в самом методе (например в степени его болезненности).


----------



## Ell (24 Мар 2007)

сулико написал(а):


> Я проходила уже два раза лечение по методу Абая Емши. Результат - колосальный! У меня две грыжи, после лечения одна уменьшилась (была 9 мм , стала 6 мм).



А поконкретнее? Где грыжи, с какими симптомами пришли, 2 раза-какой длительности и через какое время....и т.п. И сколько,кстати, потратили? )


----------

